# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PowerBuilder] Lecture d'un fichier Excel

## mamid1706

Bonjour tout le monde,

Depuis un programme PB, je voudrais lire un fichier Excel. J'ai essay la mthode DDE:



```

```

le seul problme est dans la fonction GetRemote qui me retourne la valeur -2, ce qui veut dire: *-2  Request denied*
Je n'arrive donc pas  faire ces trois lecture.

Comment regler ce problme? La mthode OLE est-elle plus simple? Si c'est oui, avez vous un bout de code?

En attendant vos rponses, mes remerciements  tous.

----------


## highlander

Bonjour mamid,

J'avais fait une fois quelque chose avec OLE:



```

```

Bonne chance...

----------


## mamid1706

Merci pour votre aide.

J'ai fini par comprendre, c'est, en effet, plus facile que la mthode DDE puisque on la possibilit d'accader aux mthodes des objets Excel.

Bien cordialement.

----------

